

Ask HN: Application Security. - hislaziness

I drew the short stick and have to develop a security strategy for an application my company is developing. Where do I start? The application is a web based J2EE application.
======
mh_
OWASP (The Open Web Application Security Project) has a host of resources
(local & linked) Try: <http://www.owasp.org> and:
<https://www.owasp.org/index.php/Category:OWASP_Java_Project>

~~~
hislaziness
thanks mh_4

